# Setup help for breeding



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

I know how to setup a tank for breeding but it does not seem to work. 🤷🏻‍♀️ I tried looking up different methods but it’s the same method of breeding I have been using. Can someone give me a different method that they came up with or found that gave them a spawn? 😊


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

How big is the breeding container?


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

3 gallons and quart


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

IS this good?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Heaters should never touch the bottom or substrate. Horizontal is better than vertical for distribution of heat. It also prevents evaporation causing water to go below the fill line.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah I know I put that in there to demonstrate how big the tote was. And it was not touching the bottom. 🙃


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

It was not even plugged in.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 said:


> It was not even plugged in.


That was a no-brainer.  Can't imagine anyone plugging in a dry heater.

Because forums are places for education the most helpful answers are those directed to everyone reading. The more detail the better and even if the OP is aware of something other may not. That's how I view it, anyway*


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’ve never tried breeding in anything less than 10 gallons. I go for wide containers rather than deep ones so the female can swim away. Less stress that way and more likely they will breed. I also use lots and lots of fake and real plants for the female to hide and rest. That’s just me personally though, others have different set ups and succeed just fine. I take the time to really get to know my bettas personalities so I can gauge how they are really reacting to each other. Even then they can be unpredictable.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah, thanks so much for ur help! People tell me different things like breed in a 2 gallon 20 gallon heater needs to be on! All that stuff. So I never know. Thanks so much I’ll see if I get a spawn with this. 😇😊


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

18 gallon tote at Lowe’s for 7$ Same price as the 13 quart (3.25 gallon) tote. Bigger is better. I’d fill the 18 gallon to about 6 inches deep. And after babies hatch slowly add a few inches of water every day until full then start water changes so the babies get stronger and survive the first month.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

It would have been great to set up totes outside to breed this summer but with my patio heating past 100 degrees I’m glad I didn’t do anything outside this year lol. Keeping a good 80-82 degrees is a good temp to breed in. Good luck 👍🏻


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks! Hope I get a spawn this time even if they hatch ugh so exhausted. 😇


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What ever set up doesn't really matter. They will breed in both big and small containers. It's the breeder's choice. Just remember that smaller containers need more work - water changing, moving to bigger tanks earlier, etc.

Bare and planted also doesnt really matter. Well planted to the point where fish will lose sight of each other may take longer to spawn - but safer for female, in case you have a viscous male.

Water temperature, is IMO more important than set up. Too low or high will produce weaker fry. And the fish's health is also important. Male must have enough stored energy to rear eggs and fry - because he will hardly eat during the whole process, which could take a total of 7 days (or more). Female must be in top health to ensure adequate immune system to help her heal from breeding wounds. 

Anither inpsortant aspect is both male and female want to breed. This can be determined by bubble nest (male), and breeding bars on females. But most important, both must "flirt swim" when they see each other.

If memory serves me right, in previous posts you implied that you expected the pair to spawn within a day. That's unlikely going to happen with first timers which usually take at least 3 days of courtship before spawning.

The key to success is understanding their body language and patience. Do not disturb them too much.


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh yes I know that I used to think it was three days because I watched and reasaerch a few vids for a new method and they got fry but it was kind of not caring for the fish. No heater live plant almond leaf divider. But yes I will take note of that! 😊


----------

